# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Basic Easter Dress with Variations



## Ladyfingers

American Girl Knitting Patterns
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
February, 2013

BASIC EASTER DRESS with VARIATIONS

#6 needles, #2, #3 weight yarn - Caron's Simply Soft, Herrschners "Whisper Soft" yarn, Self-Striping Baby Yarn, etc.

BASIC TOP:

With #6 needles, cast on 46 stitches. Knit 2 rows. Place markers as follows:
Knit 7, place marker, Knit 9, place marker, Knit 14, place marker, Knit 9, place marker, Knit 7 = 46 sts.
Purl 1 row, slipping markers.
Next Row: Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker (8 sts increased on every knit row).
Purl, with no increase.
Continue to increase in this manner until you have stitches divided as follows:
14 (back), marker, 22 (sleeve), marker, 28 (front), marker, 22 (sleeve), marker, 14 (back). = 100 stitches.

CAP SLEEVES:

Knit 14, remove marker, BIND OFF next 23 stitches, remove marker, Knit 27, remove marker, BIND OFF next 23 stitches, remove marker, Knit remaining 13 stitches. = 56 stitches.

NOTE: After binding off, you will have one stitch still on the needle. This counts toward the next knit 28, so you only have to Knit 27. After you bind off the next 23 stitches, you will have one stitch on the needle and will knit the remaining 13 sts.

Purl across row, PURL 2 stitches together at each underarm. This will anchor the front to the back of the garment. = 54 stitches.
Work in stockinet stitch on these 54 bodice stitches for 10 rows to waistline. Knit 2 rows.

SKIRT:

Next Row:
Increase in every OTHER stitch across the row. = 81 stitches.
For a full skirt, increase in EVERY stitch = 108 stitches.
For a very full skirt, knit in front and back of EACH stitch = 162 sts

Work in stockinet stitch for 26 rows.
Knit 2 rows. Bind off in knit. Sew back seam. Weave in ends.

VARIATIONS:
1. Yellow dress with seed stitch down the front of the bodice in a panel of 14 stitches. Knit a FULL yellow skirt for 2 inches. Cut yarn, leaving long strand to sew seam. Attach multi-colored eyelash yarn and knit to desired length. 
Hat:  Cast on 112 stitches with eyelash - knit 2 rows. Cut yarn. Attach yellow yarn and complete wide brim - approx. 12 rows. Purl one row. Cut yellow. Attach eyelash yarn and knit 12 rows for crown of hat. Next Rows: K1, K2 tog across row. Continue for each row until you have 5-8 stitches on needle. Cut strand. Thread on darning needle, weave through remaining stitches. Pull of tightly. Knot securely. Sew seam.

2. White dress - double seed stitch for entire bodice and sleeves.
Row 1: K2, P2 across, end K2.
Row 2: P2, K2 across, end P2.
Row 3: P2, K2 across, end P2.
Repeat these 3 rows for a total of 14 rows (dropped waist).
Next Row: Right side - knit and increase in every stitch across row. Work in K3, P2 ribbing for entire skirt for 19 rows.
Next Row: Wrong side - Purl 3, KNIT 1, INCREASE IN NEXT STITCH, (total of 3 knit stitches) across row.
Next Row: Right side - K3, P3 across row for 6 rows. Bind off in ribbing. 
Hat: With white and #6 needles, cast on 112 stitches. Rib in K3, P2 for 16 rows. Next Row: Knit 2 together across row = 56 sts.
Knit 6 rows. Bind off. Sew back seam. Put doll's hair through "do-nut" hole and pull hat onto doll's head.

3. Bottom-Up Sleeveless Dress in white with skirt in "Feather & Fan" stitch pattern in pale pinik, bright pink, and purple panels. 
Hat: "Bucket" style with pale pink, bright pink and purple "Feather & Fan" stitch on hat brim, crown in white.

4. Dress in Bernat's Jacquard "Easter Basket" yarn with yarn-over pattern at neckline, waist, and just before ruffled hem. (YO pattern looks like little eggs!) Full ruffled hem. "Basket/Pouch" purse and wide brimmed rippled hat in matching yarn. Lavender Mary Jane shoes.

5. Another "Feather & Fan" Easter Dress - pale pink with panels in turquoise, lavender, rose, yellow and white. Knit from the bottom-up with stitches picked up around neckline to make a soft ruffle. Pink purse and small rippled hat.

6. One of my favorites! Striped bodice and sleeves in yellow and turquoise "Whisper Soft" yarn, plus "Shaggy Shimmer" yarn in rose pink for entire bodice. Full yellow skirt. Bottom of skirt striped in turquoise, furry pink, yellow, furry pink and turquoise. Full yellow ruffle at hemline. Yellow purse with stripes.
Hat: Crown in stripe pattern. Brim in crocheted "loops" for 5 rows in yellow.

7. Another favorite! Vanna's Glamour in gold yarn with gold metallic threads. Sleeveless dress pattern with narrow stripes trimmed with pastel pink/yellow/gold eyelash stripes on bodice. (Photo shows only one strap. This design was not appropriate for this doll - so changed the pattern to the "sleeveless dress" pattern from Handout #1). Gold skirt is in an open, lacy yarn-over pattern with a pink underskirt, and a full gold ruffle at hemline. Headband: 6 rows multi-pastel eyelash yarn.


----------



## Grammax8

Beautiful...your work is so great....thanks for the pattern and pics.


----------



## patocenizo

Elaine, Elaine, those are just beautiful and as always you are so generous with your patterns. Thanks from me and my granddaughter who loves these dresses!!!!


----------



## Ladyfingers

Just to let you know, there are two dresses above that were knit from the bottom-up and I did not include the pattern for the "Feather & Fan" pattern stitch. I used two different pattern stitches for these dresses and didn't want to make this set of Easter dresses too long, so did not include them.


----------



## Ellisen

Thank you, Elaine. So many wonderful dresses.


----------



## tikeur

Beautiful...your work is so great....thanks for the pattern MAGNIFIQUE!


----------



## JulieDarie

Beautiful and beautifully done. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cabbagehome

Oh I love it. I know 2 little girls that want one.


----------



## jersgran

thanks for the beautiful pattern. I knit one from another pattern maker, and did not like the way I used snaps to close the back. Do yours slip over the feet or how do you close the back? Haven't made one of yours yet. They are so beautiful, I guess I am not sure I have the skills.


----------



## Desert Knitter

Thank you again Elaine for sharing your beautiful creative doll dresses.


----------



## deechilders

Beautiful designs, Elaine!


----------



## meknit

These are all priceless, thanks for sharing and the pattern, since I have a few great nieces all with dolls this will be greatly appreciated. Thanks Again


----------



## slw4slw

TOO CUTE!!!!!! I know a special little girl that would love to have any of them for her AG dolls!! I guess I have to get busy!!!


----------



## NellieKnitter

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## hgayle

Thanks once again, Ladyfingers. They're adorable. Mu GD loved the others that I made.


----------



## SYAPJR

Your creations are amazing, so clever and beautifully done. Thank you for sharing your designs.


----------



## kmrg

Beautiful! Will you be adding the patterns for the two you didn't include - the ones from the bottom up?


----------



## Edith M

Those are so pretty. Because of all the lovely designs that you have posted I bought myself an AG style doll. Just so I have an excuse to make your designs. My dear son just shook his head as if to say," My mother is an 83 year old little girl."


----------



## Sandy

Ladyfingers said:


> American Girl Knitting Patterns
> Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
> February, 2013
> 
> BASIC EASTER DRESS with VARIATIONS
> 
> #6 needles, #2, #3 weight yarn - Caron's Simply Soft, Herrschners "Whisper Soft" yarn, Self-Striping Baby Yarn, etc.
> 
> BASIC TOP:
> 
> With #6 needles, cast on 46 stitches. Knit 2 rows. Place markers as follows:
> Knit 7, place marker, Knit 9, place marker, Knit 14, place marker, Knit 9, place marker, Knit 7 = 46 sts.
> Purl 1 row, slipping markers.
> Next Row: Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker (8 sts increased on every knit row).
> Purl, with no increase.
> Continue to increase in this manner until you have stitches divided as follows:
> 14 (back), marker, 22 (sleeve), marker, 28 (front), marker, 22 (sleeve), marker, 14 (back). = 100 stitches.
> 
> CAP SLEEVES:
> 
> Knit 14, remove marker, BIND OFF next 23 stitches, remove marker, Knit 27, remove marker, BIND OFF next 23 stitches, remove marker, Knit remaining 13 stitches. = 56 stitches.
> 
> NOTE: After binding off, you will have one stitch still on the needle. This counts toward the next knit 28, so you only have to Knit 27. After you bind off the next 23 stitches, you will have one stitch on the needle and will knit the remaining 13 sts.
> 
> Purl across row, PURL 2 stitches together at each underarm. This will anchor the front to the back of the garment. = 54 stitches.
> Work in stockinet stitch on these 54 bodice stitches for 10 rows to waistline. Knit 2 rows.
> 
> SKIRT:
> 
> Next Row:
> Increase in every OTHER stitch across the row. = 81 stitches.
> For a full skirt, increase in EVERY stitch = 108 stitches.
> For a very full skirt, knit in front and back of EACH stitch = 162 sts
> 
> Work in stockinet stitch for 26 rows.
> Knit 2 rows. Bind off in knit. Sew back seam. Weave in ends.
> 
> VARIATIONS:
> 1. Yellow dress with seed stitch down the front of the bodice in a panel of 14 stitches. Knit a FULL yellow skirt for 2 inches. Cut yarn, leaving long strand to sew seam. Attach multi-colored eyelash yarn and knit to desired length.
> Hat: Cast on 112 stitches with eyelash - knit 2 rows. Cut yarn. Attach yellow yarn and complete wide brim - approx. 12 rows. Purl one row. Cut yellow. Attach eyelash yarn and knit 12 rows for crown of hat. Next Rows: K1, K2 tog across row. Continue for each row until you have 5-8 stitches on needle. Cut strand. Thread on darning needle, weave through remaining stitches. Pull of tightly. Knot securely. Sew seam.
> 
> 2. White dress - double seed stitch for entire bodice and sleeves.
> Row 1: K2, P2 across, end K2.
> Row 2: P2, K2 across, end P2.
> Row 3: P2, K2 across, end P2.
> Repeat these 3 rows for a total of 14 rows (dropped waist).
> Next Row: Right side - knit and increase in every stitch across row. Work in K3, P2 ribbing for entire skirt for 19 rows.
> Next Row: Wrong side - Purl 3, KNIT 1, INCREASE IN NEXT STITCH, (total of 3 knit stitches) across row.
> Next Row: Right side - K3, P3 across row for 6 rows. Bind off in ribbing.
> Hat: With white and #6 needles, cast on 112 stitches. Rib in K3, P2 for 16 rows. Next Row: Knit 2 together across row = 56 sts.
> Knit 6 rows. Bind off. Sew back seam. Put doll's hair through "do-nut" hole and pull hat onto doll's head.
> 
> 3. Bottom-Up Sleeveless Dress in white with skirt in "Feather & Fan" stitch pattern in pale pinik, bright pink, and purple panels.
> Hat: "Bucket" style with pale pink, bright pink and purple "Feather & Fan" stitch on hat brim, crown in white.
> 
> 4. Dress in Bernat's Jacquard "Easter Basket" yarn with yarn-over pattern at neckline, waist, and just before ruffled hem. (YO pattern looks like little eggs!) Full ruffled hem. "Basket/Pouch" purse and wide brimmed rippled hat in matching yarn. Lavender Mary Jane shoes.
> 
> 5. Another "Feather & Fan" Easter Dress - pale pink with panels in turquoise, lavender, rose, yellow and white. Knit from the bottom-up with stitches picked up around neckline to make a soft ruffle. Pink purse and small rippled hat.
> 
> 6. One of my favorites! Striped bodice and sleeves in yellow and turquoise "Whisper Soft" yarn, plus "Shaggy Shimmer" yarn in rose pink for entire bodice. Full yellow skirt. Bottom of skirt striped in turquoise, furry pink, yellow, furry pink and turquoise. Full yellow ruffle at hemline. Yellow purse with stripes.
> Hat: Crown in stripe pattern. Brim in crocheted "loops" for 5 rows in yellow.
> 
> 7. Another favorite! Vanna's Glamour in gold yarn with gold metallic threads. Sleeveless dress pattern with narrow stripes trimmed with pastel pink/yellow/gold eyelash stripes on bodice. (Photo shows only one strap. This design was not appropriate for this doll - so changed the pattern to the "sleeveless dress" pattern from Handout #1). Gold skirt is in an open, lacy yarn-over pattern with a pink underskirt, and a full gold ruffle at hemline. Headband: 6 rows multi-pastel eyelash yarn.


Gorgeous as usual Elaine! You do such lovely work.


----------



## kippyfure

Thanks so much!! I just did an archeological dig through my strata of yarn and found some amazing eyelash--Phentex Fashion 7--that I bought at Big Lots some time ago--It is SUPER soft and all Easter pastels and will work amazingly on one of the Easter dresses!!


----------



## Strickliese

Your dresses are wonderful as always. Thank you.


----------



## luvs2knit50

Your patterns are so cute and soooo much appreciated. My granddaughters birthday was in Feb and all she wanted was AG doll stuff. Sure enjoyed making her an outfit. You are sooooo kind to share. Thank you sooooo much.


----------



## cullenbe

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## Miminancy

Thank you again, Ladyfingers!! You have brightened up a very snowy day here in Tennessee!!


----------



## oannejay

Wow, I can't pick a favorite. They are all terrific and special. Many little girls will be happy. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## rita j

Elaine, Hardly can take the time to answer as my fingers are holding knitting needles most of the time!!! GD has picked yarns & patterns (too many) that I'm working on. Don't think I'll let her see these new ones for a week or two!! You are so generous & you are greatly appreciated. I think of all the little & big girls that you have made happy.


----------



## LinJurm

Thank you soooo much for these wonderful patterns - we should all have very well dressed dollies!


----------



## gdhavens

Edith Anne, do we ever grow up???? I bought my AG type doll at Joann's just so I could try the clothes I made for nieces on her. After all, we have to make sure they fit, don't we?

By the way, the girls loved their doll outfits. Thanks Ladyfingers.


----------



## MammaK

Thank you for the patterns, as well. I have a soon-to-be 5 yr old GD with a Maplelea doll (Canadian version of the AG doll). Glad she lives a 12 hour drive away so she can't see the pretty dresses, otherwise I'd be snowed under.


----------



## mamalbert

You are just incredible, your designs are great. Thanks again for making every little girl smile.


----------



## Grandma Jo

Elaine, I love all of these and also the shrug. Thanks so much. Your instructions and the finished clothes are amazing.


----------



## auntycarol

WOW, all stunning!


----------



## Ladyfingers

To answer one of your questions:

Yes, I will be posting the "Feather & Fan" patterns for the two bottom-up Easter dresses.

I will be going to my timeshare condo on the beach at Oceanside, Calif. - checking in this Sunday (March 10, 2013) until the following Sunday. Then I will not be on "owners" time, but have requested "Bonus" time for 3 additional days and will move into one of the ocean-front units available at that time. My unit was the one used as a model during the sales campaign - so it is occupied throughout the year and will not be available to me for "Bonus" time. I don't care, I'm still at the beach, sitting on a patio with my new iPod Touch blasting Elvis, oldies but goodies, and George Strait all over the beach.


----------



## jaml

Thank you so much for the patterns. The outfits are adorable and the purses are so cute.


----------



## knit1purl2

Thank you, Elaine! Our grandchildren just love these.


----------



## kippyfure

Have fun at the beach!! Thanks again for the patterns!!


----------



## Sharon22209

Thanks again, you are so great and a very lovely imaginative person. I love your patterns. and you're so generous. Thanks so much for doing this for us and our "girls", whether old or young!!! Enjoy your vacation, sounds like a great time to me!!!


----------



## rita j

My kind of music!!!


----------



## Tove

Ladyfingers, thank you for the patterns. They're wonderful. I have a question about "#6 needles, #2, #3 weight yarn".
The #6 needles....is that American size?
The #2 and #3 weight yarn....you have me completely stumped here, please tell me what this is, the brand names you gave means nothing to me.

In advance, thank you


----------



## LoriJ.

I love them!! Thanks for sharing all your patterns!!


----------



## Ladyfingers

Tove in Canada:

#6 needles are US size. They are also 4 mm size.

#2 yarn is fine yarn - baby yarn, fingering yarn.
#3 yarn is thicker/heavier - sport yarn, afghan yarn

#5 yarn is bulky weight - requires #8 or #10 US needles.


----------



## Kait

Just beautiful, thats so kind of you, they are all gorgeous.


----------



## Patian

Elaine, all your patterns are adorable - as usual. Have to tell you, I made quite a wardrobe of your patterns for my great granddaughter (Emma)as a Christmas gift - but just before the big day my granddaughter mentioned that Emma was having a lot of fun with her Barbie dolls! I was crushed but decided to give everything to her anyway and she was absolutely thrilled! Loved the doll, all the clothes, accessories and wardrobe trunk and didn't put them down all day so you can imagine, I was one happy knitter! Thank you for all your inspiration!


----------



## Hannelore

Thank you for these beautiful patterns. Have downloaded them


----------



## Pennypincher

Elaine, I just have to add my thank you to all the rest. Beautiful clothes (as usual). I have been making some of your patterns lately and couldn't believe how fast and easy they make up. I am almost done with the Bride outfit and am making the Bride's Maid outfit. However, I am making some changes to the Bride's Maid dress as I had trouble with the skirt pattern (kept getting mixed up and having to rip it out), so I am using the stockinette stitch and used Baby Jacquards floral yarn in rose instead of the bright stripes. My daughter thinks it is cute and she is 46. These two outfits I will be keeping for my dolls, but some of the others will go to my four great granddaughters for their dolls. I have a fifth great granddaughter who will be three in October, so I may have to get her one of the dolls for Christmas(I get the ones from Mary Maxim). Again, thank you for all the clothes you design for all of us "kids" and our kids, grandkids, and great grandkids.


----------



## happycrafter

WOW !!! How sweet are these clothes my favorite is the first one very carribean, the colours you come up with are amazing, what little girl wouldn't love these, Mmm dress up heaven.


----------



## Tove

Ladyfingers said:


> Tove in Canada:
> 
> #6 needles are US size. They are also 4 mm size.
> 
> #2 yarn is fine yarn - baby yarn, fingering yarn.
> #3 yarn is thicker/heavier - sport yarn, afghan yarn
> 
> #5 yarn is bulky weight - requires #8 or #10 US needles.


Thank you so much, you are wonderful (no other way to describe you and your patterns)


----------



## Daeanarah

Very Pretty.

Sorry about being late with the pdf. been sick.


Here it is. happy knitting.

Rhyanna


----------



## kippyfure

Daeanarah, I hope you feel better! I really appreciate the time you take to enhance our Ladyfingers experience!!


----------



## jellybeaner

Thank you so much for your generosity on the patterns. You do such great creations & colors with your work!!


----------



## Cdunn

Absolutely Fabulous Dresses* What fine work you do, Thank you so very much for sharing*


----------



## jemima

Lady Fingers Many thanks for this lovely A.M dolls dresses Daeanarah Thank you for the down loads.


----------



## transdolly

Love them all!!!


----------



## knitnut50

Thank you for posting the pics and pattern.
I love them so much.


----------



## auntkitty

Thanks so much for all your free patterns. It is so very generous of you to share! You made my day


----------



## gdhavens

Thanks you for these lovely patterns. You are so generous, and I want you to know it is appreciated.


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Kippy

Thanks. Its seasonal sinus-allergies as well as fibromyalgia and all that goes with it.

Something that I have to live with.

Happy Knitting.

Rhyanna


----------



## marguay

I loved this pattern. I understood and thought it was very easy. Thanks for sharing. There is the pattern for the hat and purse.


----------



## learninggrandma

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Ladyfingers

Welcome to our new members, Marguay and Learninggrtandma......

I don't know if you were "surfing" around a came across this thread, or if you went to....."Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns".....so I'll provide a quick guide to access additional patterns.

Go up to the top/middle of the page, click "Search", type in the box....."Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns".....and click the Search box again. Once you open "Elaine's Doll Patterns", which should be the first item in the list, you will then have to scroll down, looking for postings by DAEANARAH. She is a member here who is providing us with a PDF Download button for each pattern and she also decided to post all the pattern by "Ladyfingers" here in one location.

Daeanarah lists the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Just click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.

You will find patterns for Barbie & Ken, the American Girl, the 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll and the 5" Itty Bitty baby doll.

You can also go to the upper left side of the page, click KNITTING FORUM. This will take you to a list of topics discussed here on this forum. Scroll down to "Pictures". Once you open this, you will have to scroll over many pages, to approx. Page 17, 18, or 19, looking for postings by "Ladyfingers". I have posted over 400 photos of dolls in their knitted outfits - photos only, no patterns. This section will give you an idea for slightly "tweeking" the BASIC patterns, using a different neckline, sleeves, skirt (full, slim, ruffled, pleated, lacy or long), and you will see some of the "fancy" stitches used on various skirts and pant legs. You can get an idea for color combinations and a variety of trims (velvet, terry cloth, sequins, pom-pom, metallic, eyelash - long and short).

Happy knitting!


----------



## Pennypincher

It is nice to see you posting on here again. I sometimes wonder how you are doing since we so seldom hear from you anymore. I guess that means you are keeping busy


----------



## Grandma Jo

Hi Elaine, hope you are doing well now. No more falls I hope. Are you still traveling with your son? We all enjoy your patterns so much.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Hi Grandma Jo and Pennypincher - two very old friends from this KP Forum!!!!!!

I'm still "alive and kicking".....just haven't been in the mood (or inspired) to knit. Suddenly lost my "mojo" and couldn't dream up any ideas even when holding a variety of yarns in my hands. This is usually how I create.....hold a variety of color combinations in my hands and just "day-dream" about what to knit. Then an idea will hit me and away I go.....knit! Knit! Knit! 

Health is fine, just a few mandatory visits to the doctor in order for her to refill my prescriptions - Kaiser Permanente is a "preventive medicine" hospital/medical clinics, and they want to see you - even when in good health. 

My son is getting ready to fly to Curacao to work with 9 other guys in a ham radio competition. He will leave from Los Angeles on Nov. 22, fly to Miami, then take another flight to Curacao. He will stay in a house with all the other guys, plus a married couple who will cook and serve all the food, drive people back and forth to the airport, etc. The guys will all have a ham radio "work station" with computers, monitors, headsets, microphones, Morse coders - and will work the contest from Friday at 12:00 noon to Sunday at 12:00 noon Grenich Mean Time. They are required to take a 30 minute break here and there throughout the competition - and it will be logged into their computer along with all the contacts they make. Every contact has "points" attached to it - some hard to contact island gets many more points than an easier to reach ham in a more popular part of the world. It all goes into the log books and points get tallied at the end of the competition. These points - working a "multiple operator" station - can add up to the millions!!!!!

Mike will be gone over Thanksgiving, but the cooks have told all the "hams" to expect Turkey with all the trimmings while they are in Curacao. So, we are planning to have our own Thanksgiving with turkey, etc. this Friday, Nov. 18. I am now busy baking banana nut bread and pumpkin spice bread. The house smells really yummy! We will enjoy turkey leftovers for the weekend before Mike leaves, then I guess I'll be ready for tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches while he is gone. Mike will leave on the 22nd and will return on the 29th - one week. He said all the guys have to get to Curacao early enough to work on the very high antennas, make sure they are pointed in the right direction, etc. then work the contest over the long weekend, then help clean things up before flying home - all this takes a full week. He was invited to work this ham station two years ago and said the house is on a cliff over-looking the ocean - really blue water! He also said that there is a group of "friendly" iguanas that some onto the patio and up to the screen door, and if it's left open, they waddle right inside the house. He said they are so ugly - they're cute!

While Mike is away "doing his ham thing"......I am planning to wrap Christmas gifts to be mailed to all the relatives in Chico, Calif.- over 580 miles north of us in Santa Ana. Every year we mail 4-6 boxes of holiday presents. This year I'm gifting the "grown-ups" with adult coloring books and colored pencil sets. I have 8 adults and 2 children to provide gifts for and get them mailed. The little girl (now 9 yrs. old) will get knitted doll clothes, plus a camping set for her AG doll - a tent, sleeping bag, camping cook set and some play clothes, plus some paper doll books. I found an American Girl paper doll book with 2 heavy cardboard dolls and the clothes are sticker style, but actual photos of the clothes. Plus there is a Wedding paper doll book with the bridal party clothing already sparked with glitter - really pretty!

The boy, now age 12, will get a microscope plus lots of prepared slides, plus other games, etc. 

I will get out a few decorations for the mantle and the coffee table, but will wait for Mike to get home before we put up our tree. Once again, our tree is 6 feet tall, with over 100 LED colored lights, plus the tip ends of the tree branches are fiber optic - that change colors from green to blue to gold to red. Quite a colorful tree!!! 

So.....I'm still here, just not knitting these days. I'll probably get antsy about creating things in early March when it is time for me to take my vacation at our condo on the beach at Oceanside, CA. I always take my knitting when I go on vacation. We'll see.


----------



## Grandma Jo

Wow, Elaine, you and Mike have a lot going on in your lives. Sounds like you are doing very well which I am so happy about. I have been knitting small clothes for the 5" baby Berenguer dolls and am having a ball doing it. I just love to use fingering weight yarn, that started with knitting socks which I love to knit with DPNs. I also use two 5" DPNs with a stitch stopper on one end for the dolls. They turn out adorable. Will your patterns for the 5" dolls fit the Berenguer dolls? I am going to have to go on your site and try to find them. 

You just stay healthy and no falls please. We all need you on KP so please update often. Joene


----------



## Pennypincher

Wow, I guess you and your son are keeping busy alright. Makes me tired just reading about it. lol Glad to hear that you are healthy and doing well. Hang in there and you will get your mojo back when it is the right time. Have a good Thanksgiving and a Merry Christmas. And good luck to your son in the contest.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Joene: Go up to "Search" and type in the box...

1. Ladyfingers - Bottom-Up Long Nightie & Sleep Cap or Sun Bonnet
2. Ladyfingers - 5-inch itty bitty baby dolls with furniture
3. Ladyfingers - 5-inch Itty Bitty doll patterns - Part 2
4. Ladyfingers - 5-inch ITTY BITTY BABY DOLL KNITTING PATTERNS
5. Ladyfingers - 5-inch itty bitty dolls with some AG dolls

You will find lots of patterns and photos.

P.S. Your Avatar photo of the 5-inch Berenger dolls is adorable - nice knitting!


----------



## Grandma Jo

Thanks Elaine. So very nice to be in touch with you again. I will look at the patterns.


----------

